# Windows Mac Sharing Issues



## krbmedia (Mar 28, 2013)

For some crazy reason, the last few weeks i have had a tough time sharing my Mac with Windows 7 computers. It worked once, gone through all the steps to share my mac folder with Windows pcs but now it won't let me login to access it. It pops up with the login window (domain is the windows pc name) and then won't accept any of the logins I put in. Any ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 28, 2013)

When sharing data with a windows 7 person machine (or Domain Windows machine) should use the SAME Time Server in both machines (the Mac & the PC) . Once you decided on a common Internet timing service in OS x is to go to System Preferences->Date and Time pane and put in the address of the common time server. For the Windows 7 Time server change look at this video. Just make sure you can ping the third party time server's IP address before changing anything.

Also some user have reported if they go into OS x's System Preferences->Sharing pane and turn sharing off then back on sometimes fixes sharing quarks.


----------



## krbmedia (Mar 31, 2013)

No that didn't do it. It's weird but at one office I fixed it but at home no. At work (and at home) there is no domain its a simple Workgroup. And I believe the problem was with users in the MAC sharing and the SMB sharing when I removed them from the mac one and put them ONLY in the Windows one they got in for some reason. Can anyone understand why? I had to uncheck the user and check them again under the SMB options and it worked. Any ideas why?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 1, 2013)

Did you go into System Preferences->Network pane, Advanced button, WINS and put in all the Workgroup info?

Also some 10.8.x users have reported that if the use either IP address (in the SMB connection) instead of the share name and also if theu use the full string path of the shared item like smb://ipdressofshare/sharedfoldersharename/. You can see this in the blog post Access Windows 7 Shared Folders from OS X via a Home Network. Also there is the blog post 9that still works the same in 10.8) How to Share Windows 7 Files With OS X Lion.

Also in windows 7 the "Home Group' sharing function should not be used instead (on Windows 7) use the Advance sharing function to share with other non-Windows 7 machines.


----------



## krbmedia (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes I did. Weird but when I gave my Macpro a static IP address it worked. But then again it works off an on so it may have nothing to do with that. And it worked only via the address.



Satcomer said:


> Did you go into System Preferences->Network pane, Advanced button, WINS and put in all the Workgroup info?
> 
> Also some 10.8.x users have reported that if the use either IP address (in the SMB connection) instead of the share name and also if theu use the full string path of the shared item like smb://ipdressofshare/sharedfoldersharename/. You can see this in the blog post Access Windows 7 Shared Folders from OS X via a Home Network. Also there is the blog post 9that still works the same in 10.8) How to Share Windows 7 Files With OS X Lion.
> 
> Also in windows 7 the "Home Group' sharing function should not be used instead (on Windows 7) use the Advance sharing function to share with other non-Windows 7 machines.


----------



## krbmedia (Apr 21, 2013)

Still having issues, two different networks, same problems.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't use the Finer window 'Shared'  section. Use the Finder menu item 'Go' and select 'Connect to Server' and then connect to the Windows 7 Machine shares (in Windows 7 you have to tell each folder/drive to share via a right click) via IP address. See if that works better.


----------

